# Honda Mower



## rlion (Sep 8, 2011)

Any help on repairing crankshaft oil seal on Honda Mower..model #HRM215HXA. Also, where can I order seal on-line?

Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There are many online sources for Honda parts, however if it's only a seal, you can probably get it faster and cheaper at a local mower shop.

Are you replacing the top or bottom seal? What is the serial number of your mower?


----------



## rlion (Sep 8, 2011)

Serial# of mower is MZBB6445918KF
Engine# GJAB-7496636

I haven't taken it apart yet so I don't know if I'm replacing top or bottom seal. I honestly didn't know there were 2 seals.

Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Both seals are in the crankcase and sump of the engine, they seal the crankshaft to prevent oil from leaking out. 

Why do you think a seal needs replacing?


----------



## rlion (Sep 8, 2011)

There is oil under my mower deck and on the ground where I leave the mower after cutting. Reading info on internet I am assuming its the crankcase seal. What is your opinion? If this is the cause of leak, can I fix it myself or should I take it to a repair shop?

Thanks


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

You need to clean the unit well and then run it for a short period of time and see where it is leaking from, does it leak only when running? do you have to add oil every time you use it? does the engine smoke when started or when it is running? how much oil is leaking?


----------



## rlion (Sep 8, 2011)

Leaks while sitting idle, does not smoke, adding oil every other time I use it.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If there is no oil residue on the top of the mower deck, then it's most likely the bottom crankshaft seal. It's not difficult to replace the seal, however if your mower has a blade brake clutch, then it could be a little involved. If you have a blade clutch and have never had one apart, you may want to consider having the work done. Someone with the proper tools and knowledge can knock it out in around 30 minutes, so it should not be overly expensive.


----------

